# Kindle for PC connection problems...



## Rat (Oct 17, 2010)

I have has Kindle for PC on my laptop for several months and it has worked without a hitch; until about a week ago. I bought a new book and it never downloaded. When I hit the 'sync and check for new items' button I get the dialog box that says 'Unable to connect at this time. Please try again later.' I have tried later, and it never works..As i said I didn't have this problem in the beginning. 

Based on threads I have read I have done the following:
1) Uninstalled and reinstalled Kindle for PC
2) Uninstalled and reinstalled using Internet Explorer (I normally use Firefox)
3) Disabled the firewall (windows) and tried to sync, no joy
4) Launched as 'Admin'
5) Disabled all virus and firewall programs

I have tried all the above with no luck.
I am using Windows 7 on a Dell XTS with N-Trig touchscreen. I have not made any changes to the system other than normal stuff. 

Like I said it all worked before and I just want it to work again. Anyone have any ideas?


----------

